# Vids



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Finally got some video's, there not great but there all i got. Enjoy




Bike is alright, idle was too low and when i tried to let off to shift it would die. I did get through hole (FORWARDS!)under own power and bike is fine. Right after dad shut off camera to give me a hand I fired it up and hit it one more time and got through. Bike was at an angle so no mud got in engine, but it definitely was an o crap moment.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Vids. Hope you don't mind I moved them over here. We like keeping media type stuff under "ATV Media". Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice vids. Sounds like the spectators were enjoying it as much as you.


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

No prob nmkawie. Really need a new camera man, in that second video best part was right before coming around the corner, it was about 1' of clay mud + water and over my headlights, coming in to it wide open, of course he didnt get a shot of that...:34: Might be going out later today to ill see if i can get some muskeg vids, its really hot and musky out though bugs will eat us all alive.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE!!! :rockn:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, I gotta get a rematch video with the "too deep". I did get through it after camera was shut off, but i doubt anyone would believe me. Gotta get REVENGE:rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great Vid...them guys coaching him were so da-- funny...i was roaring....


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

More Vids, better camera quality (Watch in 720!) little bit better overall video. Enjoy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vids!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...nice. Thanks!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks. The more subs and views I get the more likely Ill buy a camera and gets some really good vids. Relying on other people to get the vid to me isn't usually worth it, But if I find I get enough YouTube attention even if theirs a possiblity to make money, Ill be getting a real good camera and go out on some bogs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ then dont count on it haha.... You have to be hitting 100 of thousands of views before anything like that happens... the only people who made any decent cash are people who's vids are hitting close to millions in views.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ then dont count on it haha.... You have to be hitting 100 of thousands of views before anything like that happens... the only people who made any decent cash are people who's vids are hitting close to millions in views.


Yeah I was going to say...don't hold your breath....lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea I know, want some sort of appreciation atleast though. Was just sayin


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Yea I know, want some sort of appreciation atleast though. Was just sayin


 
We here at MIMB appreaciate ya man.. :rockn:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks


----------

